# Frage an die Mathematiker hier!



## RyzA (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo!


Hatte heute auf der Quarks&co FB Seite folgendes entdeckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei geht es wohl um exponentielles Wachstum ähnlich der Geschichte mit dem Schachbrett und den Reiskörnern.
Kann mir irgendjemand eine Formel dafür nennen welche einfach und verständlich ist?
Hatte schon bei Wikipedia unter "Exponentielles Wachstum" geguckt aber schnalle das nicht wirklich.
Also wenn das Blatt Papier 0.1mm dick ist dann ist es nach dem ersten mal falten 0.2mm dick, nach dem zweiten mal 0,4mm usw. Wie kann man das in eine Formel packen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Also wenn das Blatt Papier 0.1mm dick ist dann ist es nach dem ersten mal falten 0.2mm dick, nach dem zweiten mal 0,4mm usw. Wie kann man das in eine Formel packen?


 
x = 0.1 * 2^n 
mit n = Anzahl Faltungen


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2014)

So einfach ist das?
Danke!

Also müßte ich für n nur die 103 einsetzen. 
Habe leider keinen guten Taschenrechner hier, nur so nen Billigding wo ich das nicht eingeben kann...


----------



## Medicate (22. Juli 2014)

du kannst es auch am PC (Taschen)rechner eingeben 
bzw Handy... mit was auch immer du on bist


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2014)

Wie kann ich denn beim Windowsrechner Potenzen eingeben?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2014)

Ansicht --> wissenschaftlich

Knopf der "x hoch y" anzeigt.

Wahlweise für 4 hoch 5 beispielsweise einfach 4 y 5 Enter


----------



## hendrosch (22. Juli 2014)

Zahl -> "x^y Taste" dann den Exponent.

E.: Ok Taschenrechner muss auf Wissenschaftlich stehen.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2014)

Ah danke! Wußte gar nicht das Windowsrechner noch so viele Funktionen hat.


----------



## informatrixx (22. Juli 2014)

Habe zwar null Ahnung von Mathematik, wenn man nach meinen Schulnoten geht,
aber so müsste es gehen, mit dem "natürlichen Logarithmus":

Dazu muss man erstmal Wissen, wie "dick" das Universum ist, hier mal der Rechenweg mit Variable "x" für die Universum-Dicke,
da ich die Universum-Dicke gerade nicht kenne:

Universum Dicke = x
Dicke Blatt Papier = 0,1 mm

Gesucht wird die kleinste natürliche Zahl "n", so dass 0.1 · 2^n ≥ x :

0.1 · 2^n = x

ln (2^n) = ln (x)

n * ln (2) = ln (x)

n = ln (x) / ln (2)

n = 103

Das Blatt muss für Universum-Dicke also 103 mal gefaltet werden.
Für "x" müsste man jetzt halt ausrechnen, was 93 Milliarden Lichtjahre in Kilometer sind


----------



## Medicate (22. Juli 2014)

informatrixx schrieb:


> Für "x" müsste man jetzt halt ausrechnen, was 93 Milliarden Lichtjahre in Kilometer sind


 
also ich komm auf 107 mrd Lichtjahre

musst die mm halt in meter, kilometer, lichtsekunden (ich hab pauschal mal 300.000km/s angenommen), lichtminuten usw umrechnen^^


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2014)

1m = 1000mm
1km= 1000000mm


Dann müßte ich die Große Zahl im Taschenrechner durch 1000000 teilen und hätte die Kilometer. Oder?
Und ein Lichtjahr= 9,5 Billionen Kilometer.

Dann durch 9,5 Billionen und ich hätte die Lichtjahre?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2014)

"Milli" bedeutet "ein Tausendstel". 

Und falls das hilft: Ein Lichtjahr sind 9.460.730.472.581 Kilometer.

Das Universum wird je nach Quelle mit einem Durchmesser von ganz grob 90-100 Milliarden Lichtjahren geschätzt.

Nach der tollen Rechnung mit 103x falten kommt man auf 107,2 Milliarden Lichtjahre. Deswegen 103 mal, denn 102 mal wäre nur die Hälfte und damit zu wenig, auch wenn 103 mal etwas zu viel ist.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2014)

> "Milli" bedeutet "ein Tausendstel".


Ja stimmt sorry. Hatte nicht aufgepasst!




> Und falls das hilft: Ein Lichtjahr sind 9.460.730.472.581 Kilometer.


Steht bei Wikipedia, habe ich gesehen. Nur wenn man das aufrundet ist es einfacher.



> Nach der tollen Rechnung mit 103x falten kommt man auf 107,2 Milliarden  Lichtjahre. Deswegen 103 mal, denn 102 mal wäre nur die Hälfte und damit  zu wenig, auch wenn 103 mal etwas zu viel ist.


Ich rechne das morgen nochmal nach. Heute Abend bin ich schon zu müde.

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mal mit der oben genannten Formel (0.1*2^103) gerechnet und komme auf 
1014120480182583521197362564300.8 mm = 1014120480182583521197362564 m = 1014120480182583521197362 km.

Das ist schon eine ganz schöne Strecke.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2014)

Hier stand Bullshit.


----------

